# ER Code/Charge for DOA



## kkfremane (Dec 4, 2010)

How/or would you bill/code for ER physician pronouncing patient DOA after a full exam in the ER?


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 5, 2010)

*What else was done?*

Were there any life saving attempts in the ED?, CPR, drug intervention etc?


----------



## kkfremane (Dec 5, 2010)

No life saving attempts were administered in the ER. I read an article that states that most ED depts use low level 99281 for pronouncing pt deceased upon arrival to the ER.


----------



## ptrautner (Dec 6, 2010)

*re: er code/charge for doa*

my old facility used to charge a level 2-level 3 depending on documentation, usually the doctor is the team leader on the code blue sheet a lot of times they will pronounce two minutes after arrival, doc really didn't do anything, but he is the director of the code so we would give credit to them.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Dec 8, 2010)

I would ask the ED group. Some ED physician's groups do not charge for a true DOA, no intervention at all.  If the ED physician did any intervention then yes, normally a low level.


----------

